# Skippershe Says Hi



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Just spoke w/ Dawn & her computer







has been down all day.







She said to say Hi to everybody for her.







She is on her way to Circuit City for emergency repairs









Tami


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

THAT's why it's been so quiet today









Hope your computer feels better soon Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HEY DAWN!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I bet that Dawn is going through severe withdrawal right about now...










Dan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I bet that Dawn is going through severe withdrawal right about now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Severe may be an understatement for her


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like desperate times that would call for desperate measures.

I always keep a backup computer on hand for just such a a situation myself.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your computer hope you get it all straightened out and back on board again real soon

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Dawn hurry back. Hate it when the puter is down.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dawn! I feel your pain! I couldn't get on Outbackers ! Doug had to fix me up with new name. The last time this happened I couldn't get on Outbackers for 3 weeks!







Ever wonder what we all did before the forum? hmmmmmmmmmmmm....cooked, cleaned, read............you know, boring stuff.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

And you guys make fun of my 9 computers in my house....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone









I'm Baaaaack!

Thanks for the computer well wishes









After 3 hours on the phone with level 2 AT&T, and 2 trips to Circuit City, I'm back in action...No exact reason as to what went wrong, modem set up trouble is my guess...

My husband said I was starting to act like drug addict that needed a fix!

All that matters is that I'm here...back with my peeps


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> And you guys make fun of my 9 computers in my house....


9? I'm down to 6


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Dawn who?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

whew..................................we almost had..............................are you ready for this???????????????
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THE BREAK OF DAWN!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...modem???

Really?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> whew..................................we almost had..............................are you ready for this???????????????
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THE BREAK OF DAWN!


Tawnya you are back in full swing,







like you never missed a beat.









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> whew..................................we almost had..............................are you ready for this???????????????
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THE BREAK OF DAWN!


Not to be confused with.........The Crack of Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> whew..................................we almost had..............................are you ready for this???????????????
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THE BREAK OF DAWN!


Not to be confused with.........The Crack of Dawn








[/quote]

My sister's name is Dawn. She absolutely HATES that expression!









I know what's best for my health. I don't go there!









Dan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> whew..................................we almost had..............................are you ready for this???????????????
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THE BREAK OF DAWN!


Not to be confused with.........The Crack of Dawn








[/quote]

My sister's name is Dawn. She absolutely HATES that expression!









I know what's best for my health. I don't go there!









Dan








[/quote]
what's your sisters email address? YOU can't go there, but WE can!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what's your sisters email address? YOU can't go there, but WE can!


...like the way you think Doxie...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> what's your sisters email address? YOU can't go there, but WE can!


...like the way you think Doxie...








[/quote]


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

But.....

Where is skippershe today


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WAcamper said:


> But.....
> 
> Where is skippershe today


hopefully camping to destress from her awful experience!


----------

